# Questions about Barium enema and other diagnostic tests



## DonGilbert (Jan 14, 2003)

7 months ago I develop-ed bloating and constipation in which bloating is my most aggrivating symptom. I have tried everything and am now not sure if the bloating and constipation may be unrelated. I get bloated sometimes after eating but also even when I wake up in the morning on an empty stomach I am still bloated. I use tap water bag enemas sometimes this relieves the bloating a little but generally it does not.I will admitt I am a needle freak and am scared to be given the drugs for a colonoscopy or endoscopy. I also have a heart murmur. I am 31 years old and male.A docotr did a barium enema without air contrast a month or two ago which was normal. I also had basic blood work that tested for anema and things like that, (a basic CBC with lipis profile to check my chloresterol). Is it safe to say my colon is ok because the barium enema was clear? I know that colonoscopy is the best test but isnt barium nearly as good for a person who does not exhibit symptoms of bleeding or anything like that?The Zelnorm is not working and i am thinking of requesting a transit study to see if I am truly C. and maybe an upper barium swallow. WHat do you think?Again, I am not in any great pain but the bloating is very uncomfortable. For what it is worth I had a sigmoidoscopy 5 years ago and an abdominal CT scan with contrast (Had an IV for 5 minutes with dye and almost passed out, so much so I think I scared the nurse.) I had that test about 2 years ago. Had to drink that barium then too. These tests were unrelated to my current problem.Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Try adding a tablespoon of baking soda to a quart of warm water and take in an enema. Try to hold for 10 minutes or so. This has helped me when I feel bloated. My GI doctor's nurse first suggested this.


----------

